# Glaive's gone.



## Null (Oct 30, 2015)

Glaive was deadmined today when I decided I no longer trusted him enough to have that position of power. This caps off The Bloodletting. My goal was to flush out perceived admin abuse into the open and heal that wound, but he considered it a deeply personal affront that he allowed to taint our interactions for months. It became obvious this month that he had no desire to be on good terms with me, and as such I did not feel comfortable having him  as staff.

About an hour after he was deadmined, still a part of the community and in chat, he began talking about forming a splinter site. I told him that he was basically forcing me to ban him, and he said it was the other way around and that I had forced him to make a splinter site and advertise it. I obviously disagree with this and have banned him. When people began asking for his Skype name, I asked him if it was alright to disseminate it. He took this time to brag about his eagerness to build a competing forum.


```
[7:41:57 AM] K. K. Slider: permission to give out your Skype username to people
[7:42:32 AM] Glaive: Uhhhh, sorta kinda, how are you organizing it
[7:42:35 AM] Glaive: Like a post
[7:42:37 AM] K. K. Slider: whoever asks
[7:42:58 AM] Glaive: Ye that's fine, or in a post is good too
[7:43:13 AM] K. K. Slider: not making a post about it. looking forward to your post on /cow/.
[7:43:36 AM] Glaive: Nah, I'm just hyped to start some ground work
[7:43:47 AM] K. K. Slider: have fun
[7:43:50 AM] *** K. K. Slider blocked Glaive ***
```

Skype: trollsonaplane

I changed my mind about making a thread on this because people are already bothering me with gossip. Here's a thread for the drama. I could go more into depth about why Glaive became less trustworthy but I'm pretty sure if I talked at length about his drama he'd become a Trumpatron and I don't have the energy to deal with that shit.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 30, 2015)

I really miss Glaive


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess I don't have to ask on the Supporters board anymore.

Still, shit.  Glaive was pretty cool.  I still can't come to grips with this.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't wait to watch this one explode into 50 pages by Sunday. Well, can I have is mask collection?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 30, 2015)

Some crazy shit.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe he's no longer a wizard.


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like Cool Autism has some competition.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree 100% with your decision to demote him, but sitebanning people just for making splinter sites isn't like you, Null. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Bertram (Oct 30, 2015)

He seemed like a good admin when g4m3r gr1lz and the like weren't involved. I suppose he'll make himself a hugbox and register an alt here.


----------



## Null (Oct 30, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I agree 100% with your decision to demote him, but sitebanning people just for making splinter sites isn't like you, Null. I'm disappointed.


There's still time for that to be undone, but I don't know if I can stomach his presence in chat and around me. I doubt he'll want to come back though so it is what it is.


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 30, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I agree 100% with your decision to demote him, but sitebanning people just for making splinter sites isn't like you, Null. I'm disappointed.



It wouldn't be the first stupid ban. I can hardly feel bad for him, as he did it too. Null will probably unban him in a couple weeks anyway.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 30, 2015)

Kind of a disappointing turn of events, but unfortunately, not surprising.  I don't even pay close attention to this kind of thing, but tensions were clearly rising.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 30, 2015)

Goodbye bucko. Goes to show how awful Internet activity could be.

A lot of people have come and gone, not gonna name names, but there are a few significant ones that come to mind.

Who's next?


----------



## Wildchild (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know or have any opinions, since I'm fairly new and am not sure that I agree with or know the reasons behind his de-instatement, since he seemed like a good admin, but I do accept and acknowledge that as the owner of Kiwifarms, you have the right to demote or ban people for any reason, or even no reason at all.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Oct 30, 2015)

I have no idea who he is really or what he did for this to happen, but I'm interested now. If anybody would wanna go into more detail about this whole thing, I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## APerson (Oct 30, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> I don't know or have any opinions, since I'm fairly new and am not sure that I agree with or know the reasons behind his de-instatement, since he seemed like a good admin, but I do accept and acknowledge that as the owner of Kiwifarms, you have the right to demote or ban people for any reason, or even no reason at all.


I'm sorry, but why bother posting to say "I have nothing to say here"?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 30, 2015)

Null said:


> There's still time for that to be undone, but I don't know if I can stomach his presence in chat and around me. I doubt he'll want to come back though so it is what it is.



Time heals all wounds, so I guess we'll see. 

Glaive's problem is passivity. He dealt with his ire for you in such petty passive-aggressive ways that by the time it came to boil and he got confrontational there was already so much bad blood it was basically unfixable. But that's what anyone who knows him would expect of Glaive. Your problem is denial. You're denying that the loss of Glaive's friendship hurt your feelings to the extent it did and you're trying to play this off like a sensible decision made with logic and reason, instead of what is essentially a personal falling-out that hurt you in your feels. But that's what anyone who knows you would expect of you.

You're both wrong, to some extent. Hopefully down the track this will all be smoothed over. I hate it when friends fight.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Time heals all wounds, so I guess we'll see.
> 
> Glaive's problem is passivity. He dealt with his ire for you in such petty passive-aggressive ways that by the time it came to boil and he got confrontational there was already so much bad blood it was basically unfixable. But that's what anyone who knows him would expect of Glaive. Your problem is denial. You're denying that the loss of Glaive's friendship hurt your feelings to the extent it did and you're trying to play this off like a sensible decision made with logic and reason, instead of what is essentially a personal falling-out that hurt you in your feels. But that's what anyone who knows you would expect of you.
> 
> You're both wrong, to some extent. Hopefully down the track this will all be smoothed over. I hate it when friends fight.


Holy shit a non-trolling Dynastia post


----------



## wheat pasta (Oct 30, 2015)

Today, on As the Kiwi Turns


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 30, 2015)

So what you do off this site can get you banned from this site?
Good to know, I guess.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 30, 2015)

More importantly my birthday is tomorrow


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 30, 2015)

You people need to control your autisms.


----------



## Null (Oct 30, 2015)

Pikonic said:


> So what you do off this site can get you banned from this site?
> Good to know, I guess.


Except that the original issue occurred entirely on-site. Nice try, though.


----------



## exball (Oct 30, 2015)

Spoiler



IMO, being an admin kind of turned Glaive from a really chill guy into a petty dick.


----------



## cans.wav (Oct 30, 2015)

God damn guys, this is a website about laughing at societies worst, don't act like pieces of shit and don't treat this place as if it's a massive thing.

From the few times I talked to Glaive once he  got admin, he always seemed like he didn't care about the site, and constantly acted like a douche to people. I saw this coming, but not like THIS.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 30, 2015)

Watcher said:


> Holy shit a non-trolling Dynastia post


I wonder how that got here


----------



## Dalish (Oct 30, 2015)

RIP chad thunderween


----------



## JU 199 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm just a pleb here so it might not be my place to say this, but If Glaive is banned surely that'll give him more impetus to make another splinter site?


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 30, 2015)

Null said:


> Except that the original issue occurred entirely on-site. Nice try, though.


I thought the on site stuff was why you banned him, so I'm assuming there's more shit than just he was pissy over the bloodletting.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 30, 2015)

@wheat pasta how can you disagree with a true fact?!


----------



## wheat pasta (Oct 30, 2015)

cat said:


> @wheat pasta how can you disagree with a true fact?!


How can you see my ratings? Do you constantly check threads you post in like some kind of autist?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2015)

cat said:


> More importantly my birthday is tomorrow


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Null (Oct 30, 2015)

cat said:


> @wheat pasta how can you disagree with a true fact?!





wheat pasta said:


> How can you see my ratings? Do you constantly check threads you post in like some kind of autist?


owned


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 30, 2015)

#BringBackBgheff


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 30, 2015)

Anything you sent to Glaive was usually parroted back to other members or put onto /cow./ I sent one thing to him and he didn't even bother to change the message


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Anything you sent to Glaive was usually parroted back to other members or put onto /cow./ I sent one thing to him and he didn't even bother to change the message


Yes, this happened to me a few days ago.


----------



## Artard (Oct 30, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Goodbye bucko. Goes to show how awful Internet activity could be.
> 
> A lot of people have come and gone, not gonna name names, but there are a few significant ones that come to mind.
> 
> Who's next?



You


----------



## chimpburgers (Oct 30, 2015)

I liked him and he seemed nice enough. I really thought the drama would subside for a bit longer.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2015)

Artard said:


> You


plz not TK


----------



## exball (Oct 30, 2015)

Artard said:


> You


We can hope.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 30, 2015)

@TrippinKahlua for admin he can make Kiwi Farms great again


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 30, 2015)

it's like 1500 lines so dunno if you wanna take time to slog through it, but here's a cap of the drama

the long and short of it for you normies who won't read (as far as I can tell): Glaive deceived Wizardchan into believing he was a virgin while he was admin there when that was not correct. Null was offended by Glaive lying to his userbase, so he demoted him to normal user. Tensions continued to escalate between Null and Glaive and Glaive got belligerent, which is what led Null to ban him.


----------



## Wilkins (Oct 30, 2015)

Next time you see "Wizardchan" on someone's resume you'll know to throw it in the trash.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 30, 2015)

"hey so this guy runs a website about being a virgin with rage. that sounds like the kind of person i want on my staff"
I can't imagine how that idea could have gone wrong.


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Oct 30, 2015)

goddammit every time i pop into chat people are talking about taking it in the ass but when i leave for an hour this shit happens when i'm gone?

oh well. i had no idea this type of shit was going on between the mods. glaive seemed like a cool dude in my few conversations with him. i guess its for the best that this happened.

why does it feel like theres this trend of old members sperging out hard and then getting banned? and then making their _own_ kiwifarms that will totally be cooler and bigger and better and you arent allowed in be cause its for cool people only?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 30, 2015)

Some choice cuts:



> Glaive: This site was founded on lying and dishonesty. Our most prized members are dishonest, disloyal scumbags
> Null: There will be no long post about this decision. All you had to do was stop being a cock for 30 seconds and you're still being a cock.
> yawning sneasel: This is like foreplay before admin orgies
> Null: I'm not going to bother explaining myself. It won't make a difference. You'll just keep telling lies.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 30, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Some choice cuts:


You misappropriated that first quote. I would like to have my intellectual property correctly attributed thank you


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Oct 30, 2015)

That's a shame. He was my favorite staff member to talk to. Life goes on, I suppose. The autism train truly has no brakes. Still, I'll miss him as an admin.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Oct 30, 2015)

Literally who?


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 30, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> it's like 1500 lines so dunno if you wanna take time to slog through it, but here's a cap of the drama
> 
> the long and short of it for you normies who won't read (as far as I can tell): Glaive deceived Wizardchan into believing he was a virgin while he was admin there when that was not correct. Null was offended by Glaive lying to his userbase, so he demoted him to normal user. Tensions continued to escalate between Null and Glaive and Glaive got belligerent, which is what led Null to ban him.



Kayfabe isn't dead


----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 30, 2015)

First they came for Pinhead, and I did not speak up....


----------



## HypeBeast (Oct 30, 2015)

Can I be the replacement admin? pls I promise I will be just and honorable.


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 30, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Anything you sent to Glaive was usually parroted back to other members or put onto /cow./ I sent one thing to him and he didn't even bother to change the message


Oh? He usually completly ignore my pm.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 30, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Oh? He usually completly ignore my pm.


He threatened to post my nudes on /cow/ if I didn't make a video for him


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 30, 2015)

ULTIMATEPRIMETIME said:


> why does it feel like theres this trend of old members sperging out hard and then getting banned? and then making their _own_ kiwifarms that will totally be cooler and bigger and better and you arent allowed in be cause its for cool people only?



Ballpit and Cool Autism are really the only places that fit that trend. Tea Party is a smaller and more intimate site for some of the tightknit older members, otthunderdome and entersphere are Enter-centric sites made to accommodate the patently unwelcome enterspergs after we realised just how cancerous they are, and glaive's proposed site is apparently going to be a narrower-scope #pronking site not intended to be a KF competitor.

Just because somebody from here makes a website doesn't necessarily mean the only thing different will be the hookers and blackjack.


----------



## _blank_ (Oct 30, 2015)

Godammit. Once, just ONCE I want to be able to trust a guy wearing a hockey mask.

This is just like the summer of '86 all over again...


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 30, 2015)

I just want to point out, if people forgot, that the whole cause of Glaive's butt hurt was due to Null releasing his dirty laundry of being cucked by SnakesvsPlanes that he wanted to keep private for the forum to see in a thread about completely unreleated drama involving KingofManga and the actor who played Tyce.  If I were him, I'd be justifiably pissed off at Null as well.

Null even confirms this by saying he was a model staff member until the whole SvP drama happened.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Oct 30, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I just want to point out, if people forgot, that the whole cause of Glaive's butt hurt was due to Null releasing his dirty laundry of being cucked by SnakesvsPlanes that he wanted to keep private for the forum to see in a thread about completely unreleated drama involving KingofManga and the actor who played Tyce.  If I were him, I'd be justifiably pissed off at Null as well.


No, he's banned now so we have to hate him and accuse every shitposter that registers for the next 2 months of being him.


----------



## Cable 7 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bummer.
Glaive was cool. He wore a mask I think


----------



## Golly (Oct 30, 2015)

Null said:
			
		

> Times change. People change. HE DID.



This is some soap opera shit, man. It's kind of tragic. I guess it's not surprising that someone who isn't good with people would run a lolcow forum and have trouble dealing with conflict, but it's kind of poignant when the admin of said lolcow forum exposes his sensitive spot. That's the very thing that fascinates us and pulls us together as a community of spergs watching spergs. I honestly wish Bloodletting 2015 hadn't happened. It exposed people who didn't need to be exposed, and it's cemented the existence of a more erratic,  attention-hungry, very human side of Null. I'm sorry Glaive is ban.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 30, 2015)

_goodbye,bro...._


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 30, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I just want to point out, if people forgot, that the whole cause of Glaive's butt hurt was due to Null releasing his dirty laundry of being cucked by SnakesvsPlanes that he wanted to keep private for the forum to see in a thread about completely unreleated drama involving KingofManga and the actor who played Tyce.  If I were him, I'd be justifiably pissed off at Null as well.
> 
> Null even confirms this by saying he was a model staff member until the whole SvP drama happened.


I blame this all on DN asshattery.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I just want to point out, if people forgot, that the whole cause of Glaive's butt hurt was due to Null releasing his dirty laundry of being cucked by SnakesvsPlanes that he wanted to keep private for the forum to see in a thread about completely unreleated drama involving KingofManga and the actor who played Tyce.  If I were him, I'd be justifiably pissed off at Null as well.
> 
> Null even confirms this by saying he was a model staff member until the whole SvP drama happened.



The way glaive chose to handle his (justified) grievance wasn't great and 'cucking' isn't exactly accurate, but yes, this is absolutely correct.

When the whole bloodletting thing happened I made it clear that I understood Null's aims ; he wanted to publicly and decisively cut out the genesis of a potential interpersonal drama before it could grow. But what I also thought then and what is obvious to everybody now is that he cut into healthy tissue and started a slow-burning infection himself.

There's not much else to say. The bloodletting was an ill-advised clusterfuck, but I still believe it was borne out of incompetence, not malice. I don't blame Null for what's happened. I don't blame anyone. I just wish things could have gone a different way. I wish Dean Ween and KoM got over their pronking spat being made public and were still here. I wish snakes' reputation wasn't maligned by association with shit she had practically nothing to do with. I wish a wedge wasn't driven so hard between Null and Glaive that not only did it break up a decent administration team, it also broke up their friendship. And I wish people with an axe to grind weren't calling Null evil and malicious over his mismanagement of the whole stupid affair.

The fallout from the bloodletting still isn't over. It will most likely never truly be over. There will be more petty feuds and malicious gossip and backhanded insults and probably a few more departures from the farms, whether self-imposed or enforced.

I just wish we could all get along better.


----------



## lolwut (Oct 31, 2015)

Just...Goddammit all, I always liked Glaive. This sort of drama bullshit is exactly why I almost never venture into chat or associate with the other Kiwis (even those I'm quite fond of) outside of the lolcow threads. I never got much interaction with him, but from my perspective he always seemed to have a rather good rapport with the general userbase and made a good bridge between upper management and the rest of us. Love him or hate him, he's left some shoes to fill. Damn shame, but as always, Null has to do what he feels needs to be done. Regardless of how the situation is handled, we can't have the admins at each others throats.


----------



## Godot (Oct 31, 2015)

Damn this is sort of sad to see after being gone for so long, Glaive was always cool imo but I can't say I know what transpired since I've been awol. Came to check in on what I missed with lolcows and discovered I missed a bunch of kiwi drama


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> The way glaive chose to handle his (justified) grievance wasn't great and 'cucking' isn't exactly accurate, but yes, this is absolutely correct.
> 
> When the whole bloodletting thing happened I made it clear that I understood Null's aims ; he wanted to publicly and decisively cut out the genesis of a potential interpersonal drama before it could grow. But what I also thought then and what is obvious to everybody now is that he cut into healthy tissue and started a slow-burning infection himself.
> 
> ...


Shit like this is why PM's and Skype are a thing.  If you got shit you wanna deal with, bring it off-site or at least to a private venue.

We have an amazingly diverse, friendly, and welcoming community, so seeing bloodletting like this happen is just tragic.  If people have to be banned, I want them banned for being spastics like Kirby.  Letting a disagreement spiral out like this makes everyone involved look fucking autistic.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Oct 31, 2015)

So the retarded bloodletting that didn't provide any lols has instead made one of the chillest admins develop a grudge against @Null and get ousted from the site. And now I can't tell if the featured thread is a ruse cruise or not because a shitposter who is never kept in check who continually breaks the rules posted it. I sincerely hope that you learn from this experience @Null, and become a better admin from it, because I think that you are a good admin and that this is a good community, but Jesus this was a disaster.

Edit: Just for reference, Dynastia's thread on Barb's death was the featured thread when I typed this.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Whatisgoingon said:


> So the retarded bloodletting that didn't provide any lols has instead made one of the chillest admins develop a grudge against @Null and get ousted from the site. And now I can't tell if the featured thread is a ruse cruise or not because a shitposter who is never kept in check who continually breaks the rules posted it. I sincerely hope that you learn from this experience @Null, and become a better admin from it, because I think that you are a good admin and that this is a good community, but Jesus this was a disaster.


It solved the problems I wanted to solve. I thought Glaive would be able to cope with a small embarrassment and move on but he couldn't. As far as I'm concerned. this was his true colors. I'm not going to apologize.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> It solved the problems I wanted to solve. I thought Glaive would be able to cope with a small embarrassment and move on but he couldn't. As far as I'm concerned. this was his true colors. I'm not going to apologize.



That's fair enough. I'm not expecting anyone to apologize to each other, and if this is what you think is best, so be it. I've never been in charge of any sort of community in my life, so perhaps I'm too optimistic about people and this truly was the only way to settle this matter. My initial reaction has settled down a bit, and now I'm thinking that it would be impossible for an admin and a mod who are at odds, for any reason, to truly run a site effectively, so I suppose this is for the best.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> It solved the problems I wanted to solve. I thought Glaive would be able to cope with a small embarrassment and move on but he couldn't. As far as I'm concerned. this was his true colors. I'm not going to apologize.



What problems did it solve?


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> What problems did it solve?


The ones bothering me.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 31, 2015)

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> The ones bothering me.



Okay. I'm going to say a thing. This this isn't really for you. If you get anything out of it then great. I doubt you will, though, and that's fine. This is also for Glaive, and snakes, and applecat, and everybody reading whose made judgements on them based off things you've said.

Null, you are an incredibly bad judge of character. You cannot judge other people's character accurately primarily because you cannot judge your own. You have feelings and emotions, like any other person, which you consider weakness. You are ashamed of them. You are afraid of them. You try to hide them under a 'lel ebin sociopath' facade because this feels safer than admitting to them. Easier, even. It's obvious that you do this. I can see it plain as day.

This is why, when people seriously and deliberately go out of their way to destroy you, you don't give a fuck. You're annoyed, naturally, but you're relaxed about that annoyance. Obamatron never got to you. A-stump never got to you. The only thing that really gets to you is when people give you feelings. Feelings you're not supposed to have. Feelings you don't want to admit to. The only alternative to accepting that a person hurt your feelings is to see that person as some kind of evil, horrendous, vicious monster. Somebody that should logically and rightfully be hated with the intensity of feeling you hold for them ; not just some guy who happened to hurt you in your feels on a very personal level.

This is why you've overeacted so spectacularly to slights or percieved slights from the likes of luna, applecat, snakesvsplanes and Glaive. All of them were your friends at some point. All of them, through their fault or your fault or nobody's fault ; all of them hurt your feelings. That's okay. Everyone gets their feelings hurt sometimes. It doesn't make you less of a man. But you simply cannot admit it. So you demonise them, turn them into a monster in your own retelling of it, so that any normal objective person could look at them and say 'yes, speaking with complete impartiality that person is a manipulative harpy who deserves to be hated'. They're not monsters, Null. They're not even bad people. They were your friends. They touched you on a personal level and then they hurt your feelings, and you could not deal with that in an adult fashion. 

When you push the idea that they're monsters, other people pick it up and believe it because you speak from a place of authority. This makes your ire dangerous. It puts weight behind your words, even if that weight is good for nothing but internet dramas. People are going to repeat that Luna is a backstabbing three-faced betrayer because she hurt your feelings. People are going to repeat that snakes is an emotionally manipulative whore because she hurt your feelings. People are going to repeat that Glaive is an easily-manipulated cuckhold who is being used as a pawn by some woman you've never even heard of because he hurt your feelings. Then people are going to repeat it because they heard other people repeat it. Eventually it will become a truth of its own, divorced completely from reality and its own genesis. This is a power you have, Null, and you wield it with all the responsibility and care of a temperamental child. This makes you kind of a dick, which is fine. I'm sure you're happy with that. But it doesn't make you a dick in the way you think. It doesn't make you a dick like a brusque, straight-shooting, no-drama asshole sociopath. It makes you a dick like a vindictive drama-mongering teenage girl, because you are using the weight of your words to start witchhunts and rumours about people who've done nothing wrong besides hurt your feelings on a completely personal level.

Again, I'm not saying this just for your benefit. You'll probably tl;dr me. I'm saying it for anyone else who'll read it and think "Yes, this seems right, maybe these people null talks up as the devil aren't really monsters". I'm saying it because I _can_ say it, you don't give a shit about me on a personal level and I'm incapable of hurting your feelings, so I'm safe from you doing the same to me. I'm saying it because every time I see some random kiwi accept rumours and exaggerations about somebody else as fact, I feel like somebody should stand up and say 'No, this isn't true.' 

You might not believe me when I say I genuinely like you, Null. You might think I'm sucking up to you to piss of /cowboys/ who hate you, or confuse other kiwis, or just for my own perverse amusement. I deserve that. Nobody should take anything I say at face value. But it's true. I genuinely like you as a person. But I'm not blind to your flaws. I'm not blind to the flaws of anyone I grow to like here. I can see as plainly as day your shameful flaws, your weaknesses in character, your secret fears and your human frailties, and I assure you Null that despite what you want us to believe they are so very mundane, and human, and forgivable. I can see them, and I can accept them. I hope someday you'll learn to do the same.

I've said my peace.


----------



## EI 903 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia has been right every time he's posted in this thread.


----------



## NegaCWC (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> It solved the problems I wanted to solve. I thought Glaive would be able to cope with a small embarrassment and move on but he couldn't. As far as I'm concerned. this was his true colors. I'm not going to apologize.



If you actually demoted Glaive for lying about being a Wizard I can't blame him for being mad at you. Unless I missed something (I haven't been here for a while), Marvin and Alec haven't been punished for having decieved Chris for years. And they didn't just lie about being virgins, the entire personas through which they interacted with Chris were fake. If they get a pass why not Glaive?


----------



## John Titor (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm disappointed that it had to end like this.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> If you actually demoted Glaive for lying about being a Wizard I can't blame him for being mad at you. Unless I missed something (I haven't been here for a while), Marvin and Alec haven't been punished for having decieved Chris for years. And they didn't just lie about being virgins, the entire personas through which they interacted with Chris were fake. If they get a pass why not Glaive?


Glaive was demodded because I can't trust him. Wizardchan is a good example of _why_ I can't trust him.

Do you know why Glaive was modded to begin with? He came over to the forum to defend his community and talk to us about how Wizardchan was a fun place filled with friends that was distinct from lust. He pitched it as a sexless community for both men and women who are virgins and more concerned with hobbies, work, and money. The defining feature of Wizardchan, he said, wasn't that you had to be a male virgin who hated women, you just had to be a virgin who knew feels and liked work. When he came to the then-CWCki Forums to pitch this idea to take heat off his friends, _it worked_. He naturally gained off-topic access and became the first Wizard allowed into the club, and his sheepish and lurking presence crept into something louder and more friendly. It eventually ended up in him shocking people with his photos. Everyone expected him to be gross, but he was cute.

This made it all the more gutwrenching when Anachronos de-admined him in 2014 for being a part of his community. Glaive was distraught at being "exiled" by his former friends on Wizardchan just for coming over here and making the case that they weren't gross basement dwelling losers like we thought they were. To us, he had been suddenly and inexorably cast out of a warm circle of friends for little reason _*and so I made him mod to cheer him up.*_ He had community experience, he was amazingly easy to love, and he was technically competent. He understood the concept of lolcows and was a long-time Chris fan so there was no reason not to.

And then I get shit like this.



Glaive said:


> I feel very fortunate to be so readily included in the inner-inner-skype circlejerk as well as the CWCki as a whole. And CWCki is all thanks to you. The circlejerk and the amount of preference that staff and the favorites get is rather slanted, and really the only reason me as a new user got into said circlejerk was because you were so were welcoming and in part because you made me staff so quickly. Because otherwise new users (especially males) get ignored or even shamed here. Sometimes I think it's only because I'm staff, but at the end of the day I still get along with you and the rest of the crew and I feel thankful for that alone. Having that kind of a constant community to feel a part of is worth more to me than any GF or feels. So I've gotten quite a lot back after I decided to start posting here despite still being at WC back in December I think it was.
> 
> I DO think about tfwnogf, I would be lying if I said I didn't. And it does bug me. But we are all going to make it somehow, my time is just going to be a lot later than most. And I don't want any impulses getting in the way of the success I've been able to find in the other aspects of online and offline life. Sorry for splurging feels.



I don't _like_ knowing people. Do you think I like knowing you fucking assholes? No, I don't. I do it because it's a necessity. I have servers I play with and line graphs to fill up with new members and the means and modes of this equation are fucking nothing to me. I told you in 2013 this is a game to me, I want to see how far I can push this shit over the line. Part of the operation in doing so is having staff that can make decisions without me being there, so fuck me when someone comes along that I actually like and fucks up this system. You know all these people with colored names aren't _sycophants_, they're people I:

*1. Like as a person.
2. Trust to make good calls.
3. Mutually respect, and who respects the community.*

That's the reason that since I took over there have been *exactly two demotions and one retiree in three years*, and of which only Glaive has followed up with a ban. Everybody I promote brings something new to the table that ends up furthering my beautiful line graphs a little more and filling up the servers that now pay for themselves so I have some cool shit to play with. When I get bored of a toy, I build a new toy, and soon all my toys will sync up together and everyone will think they're really fucking cool because I know they are because I built them and fuck you. This how I occupy my thankless fucking days in between birth and death and the only time I catch feelings is when you motherfuckers get in my way.


When Glaive tells me that he didn't care about Wizardchan and only did it to harass "lifeless losers", he's either telling me that he lied about the grief he felt when I initially modded him, or he's lying to me then to seem cooler. Either way *he is fucking with me* and I don't *trust* him. Keep in mind he was an _*administrator*_, meaning he had access to everything this server contained. All your email addresses, your encrypted passwords, usernames, username history, private messages, all that shit was on the server and he had direct access to it. It would be *incredibly naive of me* to let someone bragging about *deliberately manipulating an entire community for fun* to have that kind of system control. All that trust and respect I had for him over two fucking years immediately evaporated because he went out of his way to be as much of a nuisance and threat to me as possible.

Now I know Dynastia supported my decision to de-admin him, which is fair, but you criticize me for banning him. Immediately after he wad de-admined he began bragging about a competitor site and was talking about what domain names to buy in chat to fuck over the forum, and (by extension) my beautiful line graphs. I told Glaive the week before that I felt he was about to break off and that it worried me, and that if he did so he would probably be the only person capable of operating a successful splinter site. If a significant portion of the community did leave to go with him, I probably wouldn't even bother to compete and would just shut it down and send all traffic his way to get rid of my responsibilities on an unsuccessful site. Glaive has the money and free time to do whatever he wants. His new job provides him with unlimited access to hardware and a lot of desk time with nothing to do. He could easily, _easily_ take the community away and host it himself. I don't pretend to think I have more friends here than Glaive. I've been told for three years my presence is an unwelcomed burden, and that if you swapped me out with any other working part the community would be better off because of it. So if you were waiting for that, here comes Herr Glaive to sweep you off your feet.

That's why I banned him. I had to get rid of him because I know he'd sit in chat every day for his entire work week doing his best to piss me off as revenge for his drama thread, passively advertising his competitor site in private and over Skype. If I didn't get rid of him then, it would continue to blow up. This was his modus operandi, a slow death of atrophy. So before you fucking wag your finger at me and criticize it as a rash, emotional decision, know that we had fully discussed the ramifications of a Glaive de-admin situation together weeks before it happened.

Now you can backtrack and say, "but Null, if only you hadn't of bloodlet!" -- Yea no shit, and if only Glaive hadn't attacked other users at the request of Snakes. Dynastia criticizes me for spinning some web of lies about her, but the proof is in the original fucking thread. A 20 reply conversation chain with some innocent sweet as fuck girl who didn't do shit, all because this woman asked Glaive to. *Glaive goes out of his way to document everything he does*, but for some reason this particular encounter with the other girl went unmentioned. Not a fucking peep from either of them until months after the fact when I'm trying to unravel what happened to Deagle Nation. Then I find out, "oh by the way Snakes had this kid by the balls so tight he was fucking with other people by request". How do you think I feel knowing that one of the people I trust the most fucked with someone else I like like that? She was so fucking battered by this encounter she didn't even tell anyone else.

And then you can say, "de-admin him on the spot and work it out from there". I *believed in Glaive.* I had absolute fucking confidence in him being able to hurdle over the obstacle of a little embarrassment. Fucking hell, I do it on a routine basis. I thought for sure that Glaive would take his scolding like a man, recognize that he is not allowed to berate other users like that, and learn from it. I had been told by multiple people that "Glaive is mad at you", but I thought that was a misinterpretation. We still talked every month about shit going on on the forum and in our lives, he'd show me pictures of his trips and beer and all sorts of shit. I assumed he had done exactly that, let it fucking go. Exactly what I wanted. I thought I had gotten away with bloodletting and accomplished everything I set out to do while retaining the only person I cared to keep. Then this happens. The dude gets his dick wet with some dangerhair cunt and the very same week starts acting like king of the fucking world, insulting me every day after months of being chill as shit.


When I say I accomplished exactly what I set out to do with that thread, I mean it. This isn't my "cool sociopath facade", this is reality. I wanted to expose the drama and amputate it. The fact that Glaive is now a part of the culling is not unanticipated, rather disappointing. By this point I expected him to be over it or gone.

There's my horrible evil angry tween retelling of history, @Dynastia. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 31, 2015)

The amount of armchair psychology on this page could singlehandedly tap out the production lines of every armchair manufacturer on the continental US for approximately ten years.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

A glib response to a reply that deserves far better, I know. But by my count there's no less than nine false assertions in that single sentence, and there aren't all that many assertions to begin with. This is the type of angry tween retelling I'm talking about ; where you demonise practically everyone and everything involved because your feelings are hurt. But you deserve more of a reply than just this.



Null said:


> I had to get rid of him because I know he'd sit in chat every day for his entire work week doing his best to piss me off as revenge for his drama thread, passively advertising his competitor site in private and over Skype. If I didn't get rid of him then, it would continue to blow up. This was his modus operandi, a slow death of atrophy. So before you fucking wag your finger at me and criticize it as a rash, emotional decision, know that we had fully discussed the ramifications of a Glaive de-admin situation together weeks before it happened.



This is a fair point. I'm actually embarrassed I didn't consider it. I could still find fault with you putting so much loud and public weight on other reasons for banning him, including the inexplicable amount of focus on his girlfriend, but this line of reasoning is absolutely 100% sound. As much as I like Glaive, I'm not blind to his flaws, and now that you've pointed it out I don't doubt for a second that this is exactly what would happen, and there's no doubt in my mind as to who I'd rather have at the helm. You've changed my mind, Null. I think you were right to ban him.

But I still think you're going too far in painting him in such a negative light, and I think it's because of your feelings for him. We've been down this road before, like I said, with Luna, applecat, snakes, who were all friends you once confided in.



Null said:


> Now you can backtrack and say, "but Null, if only you hadn't of bloodlet!" -- Yea no shit, and if only Glaive hadn't attacked other users at the request of Snakes. Dynastia criticizes me for spinning some web of lies about her, but the proof is in the original fucking thread. A 20 reply conversation chain with some innocent sweet as fuck girl who didn't do shit, all because this woman asked Glaive to. *Glaive goes out of his way to document everything he does*, but for some reason this particular encounter with the other girl went unmentioned. Not a fucking peep from either of them until months after the fact when I'm trying to unravel what happened to Deagle Nation. Then I find out, "oh by the way Snakes had this kid by the balls so tight he was fucking with other people by request". How do you think I feel knowing that one of the people I trust the most fucked with someone else I like like that? She was so fucking battered by this encounter she didn't even tell anyone else.



Firstly I want to make it clear that I'm not accusing you of spinning webs of lies. I'm accusing you of letting misdirected emotions colour your judgement of people, and then sharing loudly and publicly that judgement in an environment full of half-retarded gossip queens who will spread it and add to it. I honestly believe there is nothing malicious, dishonest or deliberate behind it. I think the only person you're truly dishonest with is yourself. Nobody would blame you for being angry and hurt over whatever happened with those people, but you rechannel that anger and hurt into viewing everything they do in the most negative light imaginable, and repeating this interpretation to us idiots as provable fact. And us, being idiots, don't question it.

Anyways, to take the snakes bully-case as an example ; to the best of my knowledge, the proof is not in the Bloodletting thread. The proof was never released. I've certainly never seen it. I have seen other members of the moderation staff, who _were_ privy to the proof, outright and publicly state that you are the only person who took that particular interpretation of events. As far as I know, even the purported _victim_ of that exchange disagrees with your assessment. And yet so many people are willing to repeat, verbatim, that snakes is an emotionally abusive cuckolding kickstarter-scammer who bullied some poor innocent girl into tears using Glaive as an attack dog. Why? Because you told them.

I'm not blind to snakes flaws. She is a flawed person. We are all flawed people. But the event that you are describing, to the best of my knowledge and absent of any public proof otherwise, is two girls having a very minor and inconsequential spat and you taking sides in it to a level utterly and ridiculously incommensurate with the initial, forgotten dispute. Now snakes is a running joke on this website. I see people realising she's not banned and saying _"Quick, we need to ban that bitch before she does a thing again."_ "What kind of thing?", I ask, and they go silent. _"The uh, the thing she did before?"_ They literally don't know why they're supposed to hate her. All they know is that they heard she's a manipulative monster that creates drama and cucks people, _because that is what you have spent an inordinate amount of time convincing them_, based off an interpretation of events that you seem to be a minority holder of.

Again, I haven't seen these logs. For all I know it's 100% true, snakes and glaive bullied a completely innocent kiwi, your staff somehow read the wrong logs and have since changed their minds, and the victim was lying about it out of fear of Glaive and snakes bullying her some more. If this is the case, show me. I'll happily eat my words. I'll change my user title to "Cucked by Snakes" and live out the rest of my days knowing that I was the guy that squalled loudly and dumbly at you over a thing I turned out to be completely wrong about.

But at this point the logs don't matter. What matters is that you can decide somebody is a monster based solely off the fact that they used to be your friend and then stopped, and a lot of people here will believe it, because we're fucking retarded. The people who disagree with you will keep quiet because, let's face it, the vast fucking majority of this site are spineless faggots who still don't believe you won't ban them just for disagreeing with you no matter how often you go out of your way to prove otherwise. The people who don't know any better will go with whatever story is the only story there, which is going to be the story you put out.

I honestly don't expect you to become more careful and conservative with this power to shape kiwi opinion. I don't expect you to re-evaluate your feelings towards these people and come to the conclusion that just maybe your assessment of their actions is uncharitable because it's coloured by emotions you don't want to articulate even to yourself.

I just want my interpretation of events out there too, for what little it might be worth against yours. I don't want 'Luna the Traitor', 'Glaive the Cuck' and 'Snakes the Succubus' to be the unchallenged history that everybody accepts without question. They all deserve better than that.


----------



## AP 297 (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> Glaive was demodded because I can't trust him. Wizardchan is a good example of _why_ I can't trust him.
> 
> Do you know why Glaive was modded to begin with? He came over to the forum to defend his community and talk to us about how Wizardchan was a fun place filled with friends that was distinct from lust. He pitched it as a sexless community for both men and women who are virgins and more concerned with hobbies, work, and money. The defining feature of Wizardchan, he said, wasn't that you had to be a male virgin who hated women, you just had to be a virgin who knew feels and liked work. When he came to the then-CWCki Forums to pitch this idea to take heat off his friends, _it worked_. He naturally gained off-topic access and became the first Wizard allowed into the club, and his sheepish and lurking presence crept into something louder and more friendly. It eventually ended up in him shocking people with his photos. Everyone expected him to be gross, but he was cute.
> 
> ...



That is a lie and sadly the one you are lying to the most is yourself. You care about the people here and it shows in the passion in your work and the occasional times you respond to things. I refuse to believe that you don't care about anyone. Null the more you say this the more obvious it is that you are severely hurt right now. Please just own it and learn from it. 

Everything Dynastia is saying is true. Your staff members have told you this as well. You would not put this much work into a site for lifeless graphs. You do it because you love having this place around you. You love having these people around you. 

You were given the infinity project because people believed in you. We put our faith in you and you have met your guide posts. A lot of people could have done the project, but people believed in you. They believed in your person and your character, not your fucking graphs. 

Perhaps it is your curse as a prodigy to have lackluster emotional maturity, but it does not need to determine everything you are like this. 

You contacted Jace after his accident because you were concerned about him. Tried fruitlessly to steer Gabe Navarro off the site. Organized help for Chris after the fire. Established rules meant to prevent things like the Shaner mess from happening. These are not the acts of a person concerned with graphs. These are the acts of a person with a conscience. 

I really wish you could just stop hiding yourself away. It really hurts everyone. Especially you. 

Glaive meant a lot to us. I have no idea why he said those things about wizardchan, but if I had to make a guess - he was likely emulating someone - my guess is you Null.


----------



## Soew (Oct 31, 2015)

you all have autism


----------



## BT 075 (Oct 31, 2015)

I will forever remember Glaive as that handsome motherfucker who rused a group of bucket-pissing wizards hard, who wore a hockey-mask while DJ'ing and who, when he visited my country of birth, developed a liking to the same exact beer that has been my family's favorite for generations. For these reasons, and many more, he's a chill dude in my book.

It's a sad thing to see him be banned over this site's administration being unable to handle sensitive cases behind closed doors. The situation that lead to this may have been impossible to avoid, at this point, but there is a lot to say about why it was allowed to go this far in the first place. Whatever the reasoning behind it, whatever the logic behind it or the justification, the outcome is a bloody shame.

I wish people would just put aside their ego's more often and not make everything into one big autistic powerstruggle masquerading as a schoolgirl slapfight.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Oct 31, 2015)

I like Null. I like Glaive. Both are dumb and so are all of us. Now let's go laugh at autistics.


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Oct 31, 2015)

Wait, I'm confused:


Null said:


> Months old logs of Glaive telling her to not be mean to Snakes and Snakes bragging that her "admin boyfriend" could read private messages, something which isn't true.





Glaive said:


> While I was one of the first people KoM came to about this situation, I had no prior knowledge of such. I reassured him of the fact that Kiwifarms Admins cannot read PMs.





Null said:


> Keep in mind he was an administrator, meaning he had access to everything this server contained. All your email addresses, your encrypted passwords, usernames, username history, private messages, all that shit was on the server and he had direct access to it.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 31, 2015)

I do not like the fact that when I sent him something on an administrative reason he automatically posted it on cow without adding it.

Yesterday I told him "now I know not to send you anything" and he acted oblivious as fuck.

Clearly he's touched in the head not to understand what I mean.

If that isn't sign of a untrustworthy tool than what is.




Wally Balljacker said:


> Wait, I'm confused:


They shouldn't be able to read but they can. I admined on a forum for kids on neopets so I could steal their passwords because its stored on their profiles as plain text  B)


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 31, 2015)

Wally Balljacker said:


> Wait, I'm confused:


Wait... what...?


----------



## ShavedSheep (Oct 31, 2015)

A site for autisim that produces autisim


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Oct 31, 2015)

Valiant said:


> They shouldn't be able to read but they can. I admined on a forum for kids on neopets so I could steal their passwords because its stored on their profiles as plain text  B)


I should have elaborated further, but I didn't want to come off as aggressive.

My confusion comes from the fact that there are two diametrically opposed statements being made that are both presented as facts. This can only mean that one of them is a lie, as they cannot both be truthful statements. Glaive could read PMs. Glaive couldn't read PMs. "They shouldn't be able to but they can." clears none of that up.

I know I'm making a big deal over one tiny inconsistency, but considering the majority of this grand internet slapfight has been mired in lies and backstabbing, it only makes sense that one of these viewpoints is being grossly exaggerated at the least or outright fabricated at worst.


----------



## AP 297 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wally Balljacker said:


> I should have elaborated further, but I didn't want to come off as aggressive.
> 
> My confusion comes from the fact that there are two diametrically opposed statements being made that are both presented as facts. This can only mean that one of them is a lie, as they cannot both be truthful statements. Glaive could read PMs. Glaive couldn't read PMs. "They shouldn't be able to but they can." clears none of that up.
> 
> I know I'm making a big deal over one tiny inconsistency, but considering the majority of this grand internet slapfight has been mired in lies and backstabbing, it only makes sense that one of these viewpoints is being grossly exaggerated at the least or outright fabricated at worst.



I get what you are asking and it is a very reasonable question. 

Do admins have access to our PM's or do they not? We have been told before they don't have access to them as you cited and now we are being told that they do. 

There is a clear contradiction here.


----------



## Lascannon (Oct 31, 2015)

It's pretty fucking standard for forums to have access to anything private on their.
Since it's on their servers.

These are one of the few things /cow/ was right about.
So why lie to us at all Null?


----------



## Wet (Oct 31, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> I get what you are asking and it is a very reasonable question.
> 
> Do admins have access to our PM's or do they not? We have been told before they don't have access to them as you cited and now we are being told that they do.
> 
> There is a clear contradiction here.


Admins might not have access to PMs through the admin portal, but since Glaive had shell access, he had direct access to the database where he could read them. At least that's my guess on how those two things could be true at the same time.


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Oct 31, 2015)

I can understand why others would be, but personally I'm not concerned about admins being able to read my PMs. In the day and age were millions of people willingly sign up for social media platforms that knowingly sell private information, it's not too farfetched to assume that some site owner can access private messages.

My concern is that the unusual amount of emphasis on the topic. The "Null reads your PMs!" thing has been a weird little joke on ED for so long that most of us ignore it or laugh it off.

The reason why I'm calling attention to it is because two-ish months ago they were both _really_ insistent on one side of these statements, and yesterday Null brings up the other side as part of this weird demonization campaign. "Here's all the reasons why this avatar is a doody head. Also he reads your PMs!"

I'm not picking a side here, but someone is clearly lying.

EDIT:


Wet said:


> Admins might not have access to PMs through the admin portal, but since Glaive had shell access, he had direct access to the database where he could read them. At least that's my guess on how those two things could be true at the same time.


Okay this at least makes a little sense. Assuming Null's the kind of person to allow that level of access to any soul other than himself. I don't know him that well, so it's plausible.


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> A glib response to a reply that deserves far better, I know. But by my count there's no less than nine false assertions in that single sentence, and there aren't all that many assertions to begin with. This is the type of angry tween retelling I'm talking about ; where you demonise practically everyone and everything involved because your feelings are hurt. But you deserve more of a reply than just this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to just quote a post, but _this_. You hit the nail on the head.

Edit: Let me just reiterate that the _head_ admin shouldn't be able to fucking say "Yeah, this happened" and know a shit-ton of 3,000 forum users will just fall lock-step in. _Shouldn't,_ though. Clearly that's not how it rolls. I'm not saying this because I know anyone in this situation, I'm saying this _in general_ and I figure it's common sense.

But, hey, what do I know?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 31, 2015)

@Dynastia is smart and good at reading people. He uses these abilities to troll the forums, probably because he is bored. @Null should give him something productive to do around here. Same goes for @cat.


----------



## bearycool (Oct 31, 2015)

It's cat's birthday today, Dynastia is saying quality posts that are not actual bait and represent his sexy feelings (I love you Dynastia bb), Glaive is gone, Waifu is gone, and for once I'm not talking about cock in one of my posts.

You did it, everyone: you broke the universe, and have reach the singularity of insanity.


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd just like to note that as far as I'm aware, the majority of private forums have the option to enable Admin reading of User PM's. I once played an online game where private chat could be read by the moderators, some of whom tried their level best to deny that this was the case. In my opinion, no forum PM system ought to be used to discuss private or personal matters of sensitive nature. Even when the system is unambiguously secure from outside viewing, all an Admin has to do is get your password and log into your account to see all of your private messages. I have been conditioned *never* to use an 'in-house' method of sending private information and messages when I can discuss the same info over Skype or an external program.

tl;dr: Anybody who uses PM's to discuss sensitive information on _any forum_ is basically asking for that info to be known by others. Use Skype, or E-mails.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> @Null should give him something productive to do around here.



Whatever it is, I won't do it. I'm not staff material, I'm the absolute polar opposite of staff material, and sometimes I think me and Null are the only people here who realise that.


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Whatever it is, I won't do it. I'm not staff material, I'm the absolute polar opposite of staff material, and sometimes I think me and Null are the only people here who realise that.


All I wanted was for you to be elected as "King Shit of Fuck Mountain."


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Oct 31, 2015)

I miss Glaive


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> I thought Glaive would be able to cope with a small embarrassment and move on but he couldn't.



Most people wouldn't consider being publicly cucked a small embarrassment.

Many people would consider it a grave wound to their dignity and hold an enduring grudge.

Which apparently is exactly what happened.


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Oct 31, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Most people wouldn't consider being publicly cucked a small embarrassment.
> 
> Many people would consider it a grave wound to their dignity and hold an enduring grudge.
> 
> Which apparently is exactly what happened.



So basically Null is an autist who cannot into human emotions?


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 31, 2015)

If this thread has proven anything, it's that creating drama (or even the conditions that allow drama to be sustained) never leads to anything productive. Nobody's mind has been changed and everyone who has seen this thread (including newly registered users or even unregistered lurkers since you don't even need an account to view this subforum) has been exposed to dirty laundry that, let's be honest, should never have been aired in public. I know that Null considers this kind of thing a way of showing his general forthrightness in dealing with inter-forum gossip, but really, trashing a former staff member in a public venue is never a good look, unless that person did something extremely bad in an extremely visible way, like mass-banning people.


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Oct 31, 2015)

MrTroll said:


> If this thread has proven anything, it's that creating drama (or even the conditions that allow drama to be sustained) never leads to anything productive. Nobody's mind has been changed and everyone who has seen this thread (including newly registered users or even unregistered lurkers since you don't even need an account to view this subforum) has been exposed to dirty laundry that, let's be honest, should never have been aired in public. I know that Null considers this kind of thing a way of showing his general forthrightness in dealing with inter-forum gossip, but really, trashing a former staff member in a public venue is never a good look, unless that person did something extremely bad in an extremely visible way, like mass-banning people.


i always thought he makes these things public so he doesn't get bombarded with "hey faggot you banned my favourite poster why did you do that"

i think it might be best to implement something like a "ban reason" feature to shut these people up.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Oct 31, 2015)

ULTIMATEPRIMETIME said:


> i always thought he makes these things public so he doesn't get bombarded with "hey faggot you banned my favourite poster why did you do that"
> 
> i think it might be best to implement something like a "ban reason" feature to shut these people up.


I doubt that would help. Most of the Fggts here just ask questions first and look later. It's part of the reason drama goes on for so long. As soon as it all starts to calm down, someone else logs in and immediately asks "hey what happened?" Only to be redirected to a thread that they could have easily found. The sheer mention of "what happened" immediately brings everyone back to that topic for another two hours. Repeat process.


----------



## Derbydollar (Oct 31, 2015)

He glaive us many good times. 
RIP Glaive... Go post on /cow/ and make a website or something I don't know


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 31, 2015)

How many more established users will go off the deep end by the end of the year


----------



## Strelok (Oct 31, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> How many more established users will go off the deep end by the end of the year



Only as many as Null shoves off the cliff for a head start.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 31, 2015)

ULTIMATEPRIMETIME said:


> i always thought he makes these things public so he doesn't get bombarded with "hey faggot you banned my favourite poster why did you do that"
> 
> i think it might be best to implement something like a "ban reason" feature to shut these people up.



Seems to me like something like that should be handled on a need-to-know basis. If you're friends with Glaive, Null or any of the other people specifically involved, then you'll find out anyway through whatever channels you normally use to socialize with them. If not, then is it really any of your business anyway? Maybe part of the problem is creating an environment in the first place, by making threads like this for example, where people feel entitled to know all the backstage drama even if they're only peripherally involved.

You're right about allowing for ban reasons on the profile though. That could help to mitigate unnecessary drama and gossip, though again, if you've created a forum full of nosy motherfuckers who need to know everything, maybe it would just pique their interest and make them ask even more questions. I don't know.


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 31, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> How many more established users will go off the deep end by the end of the year


I have myself penciled in for "go psycho," so watch for that.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 31, 2015)

Glaive was never a dick to me. He helped me out with things & was super-nice. But alas.

I also never got a chance to make a new avatar for him, since the last one he had was made by SVP & he didn't want to be reminded about that. He didn't seem particularly bitter about it, & this was fairly recently. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2015)

bearycool said:


> and for once I'm not talking about cock in one of my posts.


Who even are you?


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Oct 31, 2015)

*#JUSTICEFORGLAIVE*


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 31, 2015)

To also echo what @Dynastia said, I don't think anyone's hurt by this as much as Null is.


----------



## Red_Rager (Oct 31, 2015)

Ultimately, @Null is in charge and needs to use his best judgement on who is on staff. It would not be right for him to have someone on staff who he feels is untrustworthy and dishonorable.  From a user perspective, this is a good thing due to the damage a rogue mod can do and the conduct of the staff and mods is a reflection on  as well.  There did need to be a statement made as mods and staff are visible users and people will start asking questions.  Without an explanation made rumor and speculation will run wild.  However, there is a balance that needs to be made between too much and too little information since both can be as equally as damaging.   This could have been handled better, but what is done is done and the genie is out of the bottle.  

There is always two sides of a story and I would like to hear 's side before forming my own conclusion.  I did not know the chain of events that lead to  becoming a mod as I do not follow wizardchan drama.  For me this drama came out of nowhere.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 31, 2015)

Why wasn't @Glaive just kicked out of staff but kept as a regular user


----------



## Cuck Norris (Oct 31, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Why wasn't @Glaive just kicked out of staff but kept as a regular user


He was, and he made some statements he probably shouldn't have that led to him being banned.


----------



## rocket (Oct 31, 2015)

What a dumb, frustrating mess this has been.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> the proof is not in the Bloodletting thread


Oh oops. I never released this album to protect the parties involved and to help curb embarrassment with Glaive. No staff is unaware of this, so that's a fib, but this is the encounter attached. It's a series of PMs that I can only describe as cringeworthy. I've heard from Snakes on other accounts that she would tell people Glaive is her boyfriend an admin and thus they should do what she says.

imgur album


----------



## KingGeedorah (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought this website was about Christine Weston Chandler?


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Wally Balljacker said:


> Wait, I'm confused:


It's complicated.

Glaive was both an admin and a person who had shell access. The XenForo panel doesn't give you access to private messages, but when you have access to the database you can write (very complicated) queries to pull out messages. This is how I yanked out Lindsay's PMs (_in the only time I've done so_) to see if she had coordinated anything about her mass shooting on the site. But, to do this, you need the password to the database. Our root password is a 64 character @lPH4n_um3r1C password that only I have access to.

_However,_ Shell access opens up a lot of doors for downloading the database as file. When this happens, you are free to do whatever you want with it. In serious work environments there are proper permissions in the way to keep that from happening, but on my servers I'm very lax about intrauser protection and it's not impossible for me to imagine he could find a way to download it or do other very serious damage to the server as a whole, such as deleting everything. He could definitely delete stuff because his actual permissions all had to do with our webservices and not the database.

Also, he had a linode account. KatsuKitty and Glaive both hold accounts that give them limited permissions over my billing entities as well in the unfortunate event that I am gunned down by adult baby diaper loving furry bikers from the middle east. With this account Glaive could very easily reset the root shell password for any of my servers and then download the entire disc image. From there, accessing everything is trivial.

*So in short*, no. Glaive couldn't read PMs _readily_, and if he did, it would involve breaking the law and burning bridges here. Considering his job title is "Penetration Tester" and his new forum is about "hacking and pranks", I would consider that a valid concern from my pov.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 31, 2015)

Glaive was super chill.


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2015)

It's amazing how much drama crops up on a site about a fat autistic dude who shits his pants.


----------



## Jomadre (Oct 31, 2015)

exball said:


> It's amazing how much drama crops up on a site about a fat autistic dude who shits his pants.



Yeah...

Question, is there just a lot of drama in this forum and I'm just oblivious, or is this sort of think normally kept secret and you have to dig to find it?


----------



## nad7155 (Oct 31, 2015)

I will just say that this is high school level drama, and it amuses me.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 31, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Question, is there just a lot of drama in this forum and I'm just oblivious, or is this sort of think normally kept secret and you have to dig to find it?


Drama requires at least some degree of closeness. It feeds of things like betrayal and jealousy. So it grows here where long-term relationships develop - typically in chat, or over PM chains, or in Skype groups. If you just keep to posting in threads and rating other people's posts you can avoid almost all of it.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 31, 2015)

Ya'll need lives.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 31, 2015)

I can understand why @Null banned @Glaive. If @Glaive lied about being a virgin to WC, that means the Wizards were right about him, and it sucks when the Wizards are right about things.

Also it seems @GlaiveTester is not banned.


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 31, 2015)

I never knew that the life of a forum moderator was so intense.  #modlivesmatter


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 31, 2015)

exball said:


> It's amazing how much drama crops up on a site about a fat autistic dude who shits his pants.



Chris always gets the last laugh.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> Oh oops. I never released this album to protect the parties involved and to help curb embarrassment with Glaive. No staff is unaware of this, so that's a fib, but this is the encounter attached. It's a series of PMs that I can only describe as cringeworthy. I've heard from Snakes on other accounts that she would tell people Glaive is her boyfriend an admin and thus they should do what she says.
> 
> imgur album



_This_ is what sparked off the bloodletting??? _This_??? Obviously I'm missing context here but the screenshots look to me like a couple of girls having a spat over some kind of minor drama, and Glaive mediating. This is just.... this is nothing, Null. This is fucking nothing. Now I see why nobody else on your staff took the interpretation that 'this is glaive bullying pandas'. Now I see why pandas herself told me you were wrong. This is _nothing_ and to the best of my knowledge you are the only person in the entire fucking world who thinks otherwise. I am honestly surprised. I expected that the evidence wouldn't show any bullying, but I am surprised at just how underwhelming this truly is. 

And this is what you started the bloodletting over? Null, can you still not see why I might suggest you let your emotions influence your interpretation of facts? Either this conversation isn't a case of corruption and bullying and you were just interpreting it in the most negative possible light towards snakes because she hurt your feelings earlier, or literally everybody else in the fucking world is wrong and you're the only person who can see things clearly.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> _This_ is what sparked off the bloodletting??? _This_??? Obviously I'm missing context here but the screenshots look to me like a couple of girls having a spat over some kind of minor drama, and Glaive mediating. This is just.... this is nothing, Null. This is fucking nothing. Now I see why nobody else on your staff took the interpretation that 'this is glaive bullying pandas'. Now I see why pandas herself told me you were wrong. This is _nothing_ and to the best of my knowledge you are the only person in the entire fucking world who thinks otherwise. I am honestly surprised. I expected that the evidence wouldn't show any bullying, but I am surprised at just how underwhelming this truly is.
> 
> And this is what you started the bloodletting over? Null, can you still not see why I might suggest you let your emotions influence your interpretation of facts? Either this conversation isn't a case of corruption and bullying and you were just interpreting it in the most negative possible light towards snakes because she hurt your feelings earlier, or literally everybody else in the fucking world is wrong and you're the only person who can see things clearly.


Really, to me it looks more like Snakes kinda ganging up on Panda, who is being civil, & Glaive who's just kind of there, at least near the end. It also seems like, for the most part, Glaive seems more concerned about Pandas supposedly talking shit about Snakes than Snakes herself.

The fact that she threw in "gaslighting" made me cringe, though.

*EDIT:* I guess what I'm trying to say that is really does look like Glaive, not bullying, per se, but trying to appease Snakes by bombarding a user she had issue with with PMs.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 31, 2015)

Null, i dont mean this as a shitpost or anything. But do you have auditory hallucinations and paranoia problems?


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> _This_ is what sparked off the bloodletting??? _This_??? Obviously I'm missing context here but the screenshots look to me like a couple of girls having a spat over some kind of minor drama, and Glaive mediating. This is just.... this is nothing, Null. This is fucking nothing. Now I see why nobody else on your staff took the interpretation that 'this is glaive bullying pandas'. Now I see why pandas herself told me you were wrong. This is _nothing_ and to the best of my knowledge you are the only person in the entire fucking world who thinks otherwise. I am honestly surprised. I expected that the evidence wouldn't show any bullying, but I am surprised at just how underwhelming this truly is.
> 
> And this is what you started the bloodletting over? Null, can you still not see why I might suggest you let your emotions influence your interpretation of facts? Either this conversation isn't a case of corruption and bullying and you were just interpreting it in the most negative possible light towards snakes because she hurt your feelings earlier, or literally everybody else in the fucking world is wrong and you're the only person who can see things clearly.


You're telling me that isolating a user in private message that your Internet girlfriend is angry at is okay, harassing her for 20 messages until your Internet girlfriend says that's enough is okay, and not telling other staff that you've done so is okay? None of that is okay. Being personally entrenched in an issue and not seeking any external help before deciding to scold them repeatedly is not fucking okay. If anyone else did this same shit I'd demod them on the spot. If anything, I gave Glaive extra rope than I'd of given anyone else. If fucking Dunsparce and Fia pulled this same shit with someone I'd of lynched them.

Nah man, fuck off. You're wrong. Stop apologizing for him.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> Null, i dont mean this as a shitpost or anything. But do you have auditory hallucinations and paranoia problems?


Yes the voices in my head tell me to dig up Patti.


----------



## Golly (Oct 31, 2015)

I guess the main question then is, why was Glaive in charge of this mediation process to begin with? I think he was being necessarily austere, neutral, and following protocol, but it's understandable why someone might be uncomfortable with the situation.  Another admin or mod should have handled whatever problems Snakes and Pandas had.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2015)

Golly said:


> I think he was being necessarily austere, neutral, and following protocol, but it's understandable why someone might be uncomfortable with the situation.





BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Really, to me it looks more like Snakes kinda ganging up on Panda, who is being civil, & Glaive who's just kind of there, at least near the end. It also seems like, for the most part, Glaive seems more concerned about Pandas supposedly talking shit about Snakes than Snakes herself


are you people for fucking real or do I wear crazy goggles when I read shit


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> are you people for fucking real or do I wear crazy goggles when I read shit



Like I said, either you're wrong or literally everybody else in the fucking world is. It's probably just us, tho.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Oct 31, 2015)

Wizard defends internet girlfriend from anime girl. 

Shit sounds hilarious to be honest.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 31, 2015)

Null said:


> are you people for fucking real or do I wear crazy goggles when I read shit


/shrug? I dunno, man, I'm just trying to make sense of weird shit.

EDIT: There's also a lot of context missing, too. Even though certain things were clarified in the bloodletting thread, there's still a lot us plebs don't know.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 31, 2015)

KingGeedorah said:


> Wizard defends internet girlfriend from anime girl.
> 
> Shit sounds hilarious to be honest.


I'm not sure where reality begins and ends right now. Is this some kind of massive downward turn in human history?


----------



## Holdek (Oct 31, 2015)

Null, you do realize we have lolcows here to entertain us without you perpetuating drama on your own, right?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 31, 2015)

Shows over! It's time to delete this website.


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 31, 2015)

I've always liked Glaive and in that continued spirit of friendship and well wishes that I hope he dies in a fire.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 31, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Shows over! It's time to delete this website.


On it Chief.


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Really, to me it looks more like Snakes kinda ganging up on Panda, who is being civil, & Glaive who's just kind of there, at least near the end. It also seems like, for the most part, Glaive seems more concerned about Pandas supposedly talking shit about Snakes than Snakes herself.


Snakes and Pandas were both just bitchy girls having a spat. Both are probably at fault.


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 31, 2015)

I feel like I'm back in high school and I love it.


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 31, 2015)

Is this thread a magical adventure meant to teach us the true meaning of Halloween?  Cause it's awesome!


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2015)

Iamthatis said:


> Is this thread a magical adventure meant to teach us the true meaning of Halloween?  Cause it's awesome!


The true meaning of halloween is being 40 and still trick-or-treating.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 31, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Shows over! It's time to delete this website.



I'm WORKING ON IT!


----------



## fishercat (Oct 31, 2015)

Can Obama nuke this website now?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 31, 2015)

Okay, so. I've torn pretty harshly into @Null already. I stand by literally everything I've said. I think Null gets emotional and transfers those emotions into a biased interpretation of fact. But we're all guilty of that to some extent or another, and there's still something that needs to be said because to leave this unsaid would be patently unfair to Null.

Glaive _is_ a liar. Null is 100% and absolutely correct on that score.

I'm not talking about a dishonest person who lies to keep himself out of trouble or malign his enemies. I'm talking about a compulsive liar who constantly tells pointless lies for no conceivable reason or benefit to himself or anyone else. I say this as Glaive's friend. Like Null, I've seen Glaive's soft gooey interior. I know what type of person Glaive is. I know he's a good person at heart and despite what I'm about to say, I still consider him my friend. But he lies. He lies to everyone. He lies to me. In the past few weeks I've caught him out in multiple lies he's told me personally. There has been no discernible pattern or payoff to these lies. For the longest time I doubted it because I considered Glaive is a friend. But at some point, the obvious becomes obvious. Either Glaive is telling pointless and meaningless lies on a regular and consistent basis, or dozens of people are conspiring to frame him for it.

So I've done some digging. A huge amount of disseminated rumours and gossip trace their lineage directly back to Glaive. Just what I can think of now, off the top of my head. 

1. He lied about WC just being a ruse. That's the biggest one.
2. He lied about being stalked and harassed by a female member of the boards, who was one of his purported friends
3. He lied about having a joint bank account with snakes.
4. He made the vast majority of drama-causing /cow/ posts against other kiwis, such as the ones Null thought came from Pine Tar
5. I am convinced to a moral certainty that he is responsible for passing malicious rumours to two different forum users, both of whom he was in internet relationships with at different times, deliberately setting them against each other in a cycle of catty, vicious, girl-hate and indelibly damaging both of their reputations here
6. He's lied about the current status of snakes and tyce's relationship
7. He claimed Waifu told him Null doxed his girlfriend in the shitbox. Waifu knew nothing about this.

There's more, of course, but I'm not going to go digging through logs over this. The pattern is clear enough to me.

The day I have to trust fucking _Waifu_ over a friend is a dark day indeed. But that's what things have come to. I love Glaive. I will always love Glaive. But I'm not blind to his flaws, and it's unfair that I'd pillory Null so harshly without turning the same attention to Glaive. Glaive's not here to defend himself, so I was very reluctant to make this post. But I'm making it for the same reason I made my last post. People need to know it's okay to challenge Null's percieved worldview. But they also need to know they should be careful about assuming anything Glaive says is truthful just because there's no discernible motive for him to lie about it. Hell, a lot of the nasty shit Null believes about Glaive and Snakes relationship came directly from Glaive himself, and some of it even seems to date back to when they were still together. I honestly don't know why Glaive is making up random lies with no conceivable benefit to him or anyone else. It's very likely that I'll never know why he's doing it. I know only that he's doing it and that there's two or three particular forumites with nasty rumours floating around them, and practically every malicious rumour I track back to its source stops at Glaive.

You might consider this me betraying Glaive's friendship. I'm sure Glaive himself will consider it a betrayal. I don't know what to call it. How can I know what to call it when I honestly don't even know where I stand?

This is not how you do #pronks, Glaive.


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2015)

@big baby jesus You were right, Chris always gets the last laugh in the end.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Okay, so. I've torn pretty harshly into @Null already. I stand by literally everything I've said. I think Null gets emotional and transfers those emotions into a biased interpretation of fact. But we're all guilty of that to some extent or another, and there's still something that needs to be said because to leave this unsaid would be patently unfair to Null.
> 
> Glaive _is_ a liar. Null is 100% and absolutely correct on that score.
> 
> ...


Goddamn it all. Thanks, @Dynastia , for clearing that up for us.  This makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> There's more, of course, but I'm not going to go digging through logs over this. The pattern is clear enough to me.
> 
> The day I have to trust fucking _Waifu_ over a friend is a dark day indeed. But that's what things have come to. I love Glaive. I will always love Glaive. But I'm not blind to his flaws, and it's unfair that I'd pillory Null so harshly without turning the same attention to Glaive. Glaive's not here to defend himself, so I was very reluctant to make this post. But I'm making it for the same reason I made my last post. People need to know it's okay to challenge Null's percieved worldview. But they also need to know they should be careful about assuming anything Glaive says is truthful just because there's no discernible motive for him to lie about it. Hell, a lot of the nasty shit Null believes about Glaive and Snakes relationship came directly from Glaive himself, and some of it even seems to date back to when they were still together. I honestly don't know why Glaive is making up random lies with no conceivable benefit to him or anyone else. It's very likely that I'll never know why he's doing it. I know only that he's doing it and that there's two or three particular forumites with nasty rumours floating around them, and practically every malicious rumour I track back to its source stops at Glaive.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I have to agree with Dynastia. This is something I've also noticed off-hand but I didn't really care enough to document it.

I noticed whenever some new big drama would occur Glaive would usually have all of the information about it. Like I remember the day the Chris Mercer shooting occurred everyone thought it was Eggman who did it. When I entered chat that day I asked around what was going on and Glaive said it was "confirmed" he did it.

That was something that stood out to me since it was later revealed Chris Mercer did it. But I noticed Glaive had a pattern of doing this (although he'd later admit to just "joking" about it). Literally the only reason I can think of why Glaive would do such a thing is for attention.

Like Dynastia I consider Glaive a friend and this entire recent drama confuses me a great deal. I've asked around with other members and almost everyone universally agrees it shouldn't have escalated to this degree.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> 1. He lied about WC just being a ruse. That's the biggest one.



Did anyone at all, as in anyone, actually believe this?


----------



## Mondo Zappa (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Null said:


> Oh oops. I never released this album to protect the parties involved and to help curb embarrassment with Glaive. No staff is unaware of this, so that's a fib, but this is the encounter attached. It's a series of PMs that I can only describe as cringeworthy. I've heard from Snakes on other accounts that she would tell people Glaive is her boyfriend an admin and thus they should do what she says.
> 
> imgur album


Yeah, don't give a shit. You seem to take "something that should be dealt with among involved parties" and turn it into "forum topic for people to bitch and/or take sides in."

Fucking stupid. Grow some balls and act like someone who isn't an autist who needs to grab forum members to justify yourself.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Yeah, don't give a shit. You seem to take "something that should be dealt with among involved parties" and turn it into "forum topic for people to bitch and/or take sides in."
> 
> Fucking stupid.


You've been around long enough to know this is the way Null tries to solve problems. With a sledgehammer.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Watcher said:


> You've been around long enough to know this is the way Null tries to solve problems. With a sledgehammer.


Yeah, I have. And it's pissed me off every time it's happened.


----------



## exball (Nov 1, 2015)

*Not my OC*


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

By the way, I _do_ include the whole "Waifu Is Banned" thread in this. Obviously she had problems with me, but starting a big thread about it? Fucking bullshit. Someone gets banned, maybe make a little thread with a reason and then lock it. Don't let it be some "trash this person" or "defend this person" thread. They got banned. Fine.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Why can't you just like, be happy and shit on the internet. Is laughing at funny people so hard? I miss when there was little in-board drama and the most hardcore insult you could receive on here was "ur autistic lel" instead of a five page manifesto about why you're a sociopath and dumb high school drama (seriously you're on a board to laugh at autistic people and none of this is ironic to you?). I love Null as well as almost everyone here, I just don't understand how it's this hard to run things properly without things spiraling out of control.

Also, I like how this somehow caps off the Bloodletting. Something Glaive had jackshit to do with yet took all or most the blame for.


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 1, 2015)

Well. glaive is gone, and the problem is solved. Why do people have to bring their personal relation with him anyway? People shouldn't befriend admins/mods/cops to begin with.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Well. glaive is gone, and the problem is solved. Why do people have to bring their personal relation with him anyway? People shouldn't befriend admins/mods/cops to begin with.



Admins and mods need love, too.  Do you want them to be sad and lonely?


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 1, 2015)

Get lost, damn supervisor.


----------



## Iamthatis (Nov 1, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Well. glaive is gone, and the problem is solved. Why do people have to bring their personal relation with him anyway? People shouldn't befriend admins/mods/cops to begin with.


Admins and mods are not cops lol.  They can't arrest you.  The worst thing they can do is delete your comment or ban you from a forum.  The gestapo they are not.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Well. glaive is gone, and the problem is solved. Why do people have to bring their personal relation with him anyway? People shouldn't befriend admins/mods/cops to begin with.


I thought Glaive just seemed like a good guy to talk to. He knows a lot about audio engineering and that's why I enjoyed talking to him. Even if he's some sort of disturbed sociopath, this entire thing is stupid and should not be blowing up.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Well. glaive is gone, and the problem is solved. Why do people have to bring their personal relation with him anyway? People shouldn't befriend admins/mods/cops to begin with.


Know you're trolling, but it isn't personal relation, it's how null deals with shit in general.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Do you want them to be sad and lonely?



Like anyone who wasn't sad and lonely would agree to mod kiwifarms.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Like anyone who wasn't sad and lonely would agree to mod kiwifarms.


Sometimes you just got to take a step back and look at yourself and say: "Hey this is the internet and I'm in my early-30's and I'm a virgin and I still think I'm in high school on the internet, my biggest accomplishment is a decent rep on a forum dedicated to a 35 year old tranny maybe my life isn't so good after all"


----------



## Male (Nov 1, 2015)

Null banned Glaive because he's jealous of his good looks


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 1, 2015)

Null didnt want to make this thread at first. People asked him to. He can't please everyone.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Null didnt want to make this thread at first. People asked him to. He can't please everyone.


Yeah. Yeah you can.

_Not make the thread and just ignore the spergs._


----------



## Ariel (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Yeah. Yeah you can.
> 
> _Not make the thread and just ignore the spergs._


He should have just deleted the forum.


----------



## Wet (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Yeah. Yeah you can.
> 
> _Not make the thread and just ignore the spergs._


But then the spergs are unhappy, won't *someone* think of the spergs?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> 4. He made the vast majority of drama-causing /cow/ posts against other kiwis, such as the ones Null thought came from Pine Tar



Seriously?


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Seriously?


Wait, there were actual drama-inducing posts from /cow/? Lmfao I assumed it was literally all either Obamatron or various banned members or Kiwis trolling and being sarcastic.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 1, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if nearly everything on the /cow/ thread about other members in succinct detail turned out to be him. He was prime real estate and curdled up /cow/'s like for him until they believed it themselves.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Seriously?



Or I'm lying and it was me all along. Take your pick. 



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler



[17/10/2015 7:24:46 PM] Glaive: i almost made a fatal error
[17/10/2015 7:24:52 PM] Glaive: i almost used this as the image




[17/10/2015 7:26:29 PM] Glaive: it would have been perfect to frame Waifu
[17/10/2015 7:26:30 PM] Glaive: but
[17/10/2015 7:26:37 PM] Glaive: i feel like people would be too smart
[17/10/2015 7:26:45 PM] Glaive: and know that admin's can change account names
[17/10/2015 7:27:05 PM] Glaive: (because this is really just me logged in with an avatar and name change)
[17/10/2015 7:27:43 PM] Glaive: finding different one


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> Wait, there were actual drama-inducing posts from /cow/? Lmfao I assumed it was literally all either Obamatron or various banned members or Kiwis trolling and being sarcastic.



http://8ch.net/cow/res/176241.html#176385
and

http://8ch.net/cow/res/176241.html#176652


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2015)

@Dynastia That last picture is definitely by him and not you. Even if you were smart enough to doctor in the top-bar from other XenForo forums, there's no way you'd of known to add in the arrows in the chat box that mods see for user control. That's unique to this website.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> [17/10/2015 7:24:46 PM] Glaive: i almost made a fatal error
> [17/10/2015 7:24:52 PM] Glaive: i almost used this as the image
> 
> 
> ...



Admittedly I told him to do this as a joke, I didn't know he had a different incentive. Lol.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Null said:


> @Dynastia That last picture is definitely by him and not you. Even if you were smart enough to doctor in the top-bar from other XenForo forums, there's no way you'd of known to add in the arrows in the chat box that mods see for user control. That's unique to this website.


Then stop doing these god damned threads. Doesn't matter who collects what, true or not, it's seriously just a fucking way to divide forums.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Then stop doing these god damned threads. Doesn't matter who collects what, true or not, it's seriously just a fucking way to divide forums.


So let me get this straight because I don't want to put words in your mouth.

You want me to manage and remove staff and users without telling anyone about it.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Then stop doing these god damned threads. Doesn't matter who collects what, true or not, it's seriously just a fucking way to divide forums.



Come into chat the week after somebody's been banned and try to talk about anything other than the banning if there's no thread explaining it. Plz.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Then stop doing these god damned threads. Doesn't matter who collects what, true or not, it's seriously just a fucking way to divide forums.


I have to agree, when i saw the bloodletting, i couldnt tell why it was even posted in the first place instead of handled in the background.
I mean, under the guise that everyone involved was pretty lolcowish would make sense, but theres rules against Halal-ing someone with a few exceptions arent there?


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Null said:


> So let me get this straight because I don't want to put words in your mouth.
> 
> You want me to manage and remove staff and users without telling anyone about it.


No. I think, if it's staff, for there to be a post and a locked thread. You let people just run amok, no offense, and then you get a massive division. Let _other_ people make their own threads if they want to make theories, but just put it as simply as possible.

Edit: @Dynastia has a point, but that's chat. Does that _matter_, in the long run? Someone will say something vague and it'll be gone in a week.


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 1, 2015)

Genuinely, I am sorry this happened to you both. Glaive was an asset, but you still made the right call.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> it'll be gone in a week.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


>


Okay, maybe a week was a bit too short. Still will end up going away. Maybe I'm biased because I don't visit chat.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 1, 2015)

I will never get kiwi drama.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

flossman said:


> Still will end up going away.



People are still bringing up pine tar and rapegate ffs.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

Jesus christ, the fuck is Rapegate?


----------



## Bertram (Nov 1, 2015)

Exposing drama like this makes for interesting discussion and discourages drama. I don't see why everyone is so opposed to Null's decisions involving the Bloodletting and this.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> People are still bringing up pine tar and rapegate ffs.


Didn't know that, but I still think bloodletting/unlocked ban explanation threads are a shit idea.

Edit: @Bertram, because it just ends up polarizing people regardless of what actually happened.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 1, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> Jesus christ, the fuck is Rapegate?



Former well known member got drunk and revealed he had rape fantasies of one of the members. End result was he got told off, banned, and the member he had fantasies of took it all as the last straw, left the site and made her own.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

King n Yellow said:


> Former well known member got drunk and revealed he had rape fantasies of one of the members. End result was he got told off, banned, and the member he had fantasies of took it all as the last straw, left the site and made her own.


well, thats... something.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 1, 2015)

i think the real drama on this site is me forgetting to wish @cat a happy birthday


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Nov 1, 2015)

So, in the end, @Null was right. Also, like @Dynastia said, chat is a clusterfuck after someone gets banned, so unless you want chat to be completely unreadable for a week (and yes, I'm guilty of shitting up chat whenever someone gets banned as well), making a thread explaining the reason is good.

Anyways, @Null, you can't just pretend you don't care about things man. No matter who you are, as long as you are human, you are going to have emotions. And I know that you care about this site, because you are always nice to people who aren't dicks (and even nice to some who are dicks) in chat. This is my absolute favorite community, and the great staff is one of the reasons why. I think that's why I got so shook up about this at the beginning, but now I understand. Anyways, I'm done with this topic. Not trying to get all faggy, but I just wanted to give my 2 cents.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2015)

Whatisgoingon said:


> So, in the end, @Null was right. Also, like @Dynastia said, chat is a clusterfuck after someone gets banned, so unless you want chat to be completely unreadable for a week (and yes, I'm guilty of shitting up chat whenever someone gets banned as well), making a thread explaining the reason is good.
> 
> Anyways, @Null, you can't just pretend you don't care about things man. No matter who you are, as long as you are human, you are going to have emotions. And I know that you care about this site, because you are always nice to people who aren't dicks (and even nice to some who are dicks) in chat. This is my absolute favorite community, and the great staff is one of the reasons why. I think that's why I got so shook up about this at the beginning, but now I understand. Anyways, I'm done with this topic. Not trying to get all faggy, but I just wanted to give my 2 cents.



You should change your name to "nowiknowwhatsgoingon"


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 1, 2015)

So anyway, is Barb Chandler really dead?


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 1, 2015)

Curt Sibling said:


> So anyway, is Barb Chandler really dead?



Yes.

Barbara Chandler, like all of us, died a little when she read this thread.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> People are still bringing up pine tar and rapegate ffs.



Yeah it tends to get brought back up when said member uses his ass-kissers to try to stir up shit on the site again in some stupid attempt of 'revenge'.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Nov 1, 2015)

I like all the personal attempts to get Null to show his emotional side, and Null not giving a fuck.

Y'all taking this too serious. Just one less autistic dude on a site full of autistic dudes.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2015)

Whatisgoingon said:


> So, in the end, @Null was right.


For of all sad words of tongue or pen, 
The saddest are these: "Null was right again!"


----------



## Sanshain (Nov 1, 2015)

> 5. I am convinced to a moral certainty that he is responsible for passing malicious rumours to two different forum users, both of whom he was in internet relationships with at different times, deliberately setting them against each other in a cycle of catty, vicious, girl-hate and indelibly damaging both of their reputations here



Wait, this was all over an _internet_ relationship?


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Wait, this was all over an _internet_ relationship?


Yeah, aint that some nerdy shit.


----------



## Sanshain (Nov 1, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> Yeah, aint that some nerdy shit.



Every tiny bit of sympathy I felt at this situation just got replaced with amusement. *Every bit.*


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 1, 2015)

I've been out all weekend and when I come back two staff are gone.


----------



## exball (Nov 1, 2015)

Goofy Logic said:


> Wow @Null, my respect for you went up ten fold, especially after reading your justification on page 4.  You are truly a pragmatic leader.
> 
> The community will manage; it has before. Getting rid of what could be considered a toxic personality should help a lot.


You can agree with Null without sucking his cock, you know.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

exball said:


> You can agree with Null without sucking his cock, you know.


Hey, have you thought that maybe, he just likes sucking a good hog?


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 1, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Did Glaive DDOS the server or something?


What a conclusion to jump to. Hasn't the moral of this thread been 'don't spread rumors about people'? That's what I got out of it.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> What a conclusion to jump to. Hasn't the moral of this thread been 'don't spread rumors about people'? That's what I got out of it.


when you assume, you make an ass out of U and Me. but mostly yourself really.


----------



## Derbydollar (Nov 1, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Did Glaive DDOS the server or something?


I'm sure that there will be a forum post clarifying exactly what happened earlier when Null gets back on.
No need to speculate when we can just wait for the answer, which is most likely "No"


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> What a conclusion to jump to. Hasn't the moral of this thread been 'don't spread rumors about people'? That's what I got out of it.


I think someone did something to the server, considering it was out for a long period for me at least.


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 1, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> I think someone did something to the server, considering it was out for a long period for me at least.


Or, you know, it could have been the same kind of maintenance that happens at least once a month around here. What, are you new?


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> What a conclusion to jump to. Hasn't the moral of this thread been 'don't spread rumors about people'? That's what I got out of it.


You have to admit, the timing is pretty strange.​


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> You have to admit, the timing is pretty strange.​


No, you dont. if it really was anything, it would have probably happened sooner.


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> You have to admit, the timing is pretty strange.​


Strange, but not strange enough to accuse a longstanding mod of DDOSing the site without any evidence. Especially right after a thread about how starting rumors about other members is petty and toxic to the community.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> No, you dont. if it really was anything, it would have probably happened sooner.


Probably, lol. Still fun to speculate.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Strange, but not strange enough to accuse a longstanding mod of DDOSing the site without any evidence. Especially right after a thread about how starting rumors about other members is petty and toxic to the community.


If it really was a ddos, I would assume it was just a third-party troll and not Glaive. He may have certain issues with the site, but he doesn't seem like someone who would do something like that.


----------



## Derbydollar (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> You have to admit, the timing is pretty strange.​


The strangest thing here is how you managed to indent your post
Seriously how, and why? O.o Back to topic, though...

If Glaive wanted to screw us up, we wouldn't be back up and running... At least not this quick 
So let's just leave that train of thought until we get more clarification.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 1, 2015)

Derbydollar said:


> The strangest thing is how you managed to indent your post
> Seriously how, and why? O.o Back to topic, though...


Yeah that wasn't me, just some weird glitch I assume.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Or, you know, it could have been the same kind of maintenance that happens at least once a month around here. What, are you new?


You do have a point. It might have been, I saw the Kiwi Farms outages page a couple of times.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> If it really was a ddos, I would assume it was just a third-party troll and not Glaive. He may have certain issues with the site, but he doesn't seem like someone who would do something like that.



Glaive wouldn't do that, I don't think.  Or if he did, it would still be down.

But a disgruntled autist could really easily decide to try a DDoS right now and the site is behind CloudFlare because of the history of such bullshit.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 1, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Glaive wouldn't do that, I don't think.  Or if he did, it would still be down.
> 
> But a disgruntled autist could really easily decide to try a DDoS right now and the site is behind CloudFlare because of the history of such bullshit.


I guess he used the IP addresses from Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## Ravenor (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Strange, but not strange enough to accuse a longstanding mod of DDOSing the site without any evidence. Especially right after a thread about how starting rumors about other members is petty and toxic to the community.





That's Our Lolcow said:


> If it really was a ddos, I would assume it was just a third-party troll and not Glaive. He may have certain issues with the site, but he doesn't seem like someone who would do something like that.





AnOminous said:


> Glaive wouldn't do that, I don't think. Or if he did, it would still be down.



Glave isn't that petty, I havent spoken to him since I discovered this thread and I don't know him as well as I'd personally like to but it strikes me as a course of action he *wouldn't* take. 

As for the reasons it could have gone down, Null need's sleep and problems happen around the clock and we are a relatively small site in the grand scheme of things that makes Null little if any profit so I doubt he pays for 24/7 mangement (_and if you want that done right that costs_), and Cloudflare isn't perfect either I have checked the forums a few times today and havent seen a error message but if they where having a local routing issue that some users in some locations where having I wouldn't be surprised (_I like CF BTW, I use it myself, they are not perfect but the best option unless your a multi national with a BIG IT budget_).


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 1, 2015)

Now is a fantastic time to start conspiracy theories about random internet hiccups.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 1, 2015)

"Guys I shit myself today, I bet Glaive caused it!"


----------



## Ariel (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't accuse someone of a felony based on 'bad timing'


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Don't accuse someone of a felony based on 'bad timing'


I didnt realize shitting in someones pants while they're wearing it was a felony


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 1, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> I didnt realize shitting in someones pants while they're wearing it was a felony



Don't shit pants; $200 fine.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 1, 2015)

Clearly, comrades, it was Snowball that destroyed the windmill! He wants to bring down our Kiwi Farm!


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 1, 2015)

Honestly, I think this was an inside job.

I'm looking at you, @Null ..


----------



## Wilkins (Nov 1, 2015)

Hahahaha .

Someone who gets embarrassed on the internet doesn't have what it takes to wield the almighty internet janitor mop.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> What a conclusion to jump to. Hasn't the moral of this thread been 'don't spread rumors about people'? That's what I got out of it.


To be fair, I thought the exact same thing and so did everyone who sent me Skype messages. Considering he now runs a website about "hacking and pranks" and he is now bragging about knowing exploits on the software I am writing, I don't consider that a lofty conclusion at all.

The actual issue was datacenter problems with Linode.

http://status.linode.com/

Nov 1, 2015
Atlanta Network Issues
*Resolved* - At this time all connectivity within our Atlanta Data Center has been restored. 
Nov 1, 20:03 UTC
*Investigating* - Our Administrators are currently investigating the continued connectivity issues in our Atlanta Data Center. We will continue to provide updates as this issues proceeds. 
Nov 1, 19:09 UTC
*Monitoring* - Our Administrators have identified the cause of the connectivity issues in Atlanta and have implemented a solution. We will be monitoring to ensure there are no residual issues. 
Nov 1, 18:09 UTC
*Investigating* - Our Administrators are currently investigating network connectivity issues in our Atlanta data center. 
Nov 1, 16:34 UTC


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 1, 2015)

Null said:


> To be fair, I thought the exact same thing and so did everyone who sent me Skype messages. Considering he now runs a website about "hacking and pranks" and he is now bragging about knowing exploits on the software I am writing, I don't consider that a lofty conclusion at all.
> 
> The actual issue was datacenter problems with Linode.
> 
> ...


So basicly, the host was having connection issues. Makes sense


----------



## nad7155 (Nov 1, 2015)

To quote @cat , LOL.

People need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## exball (Nov 1, 2015)

Glaive did 9/11


----------



## KingGeedorah (Nov 1, 2015)

Glaive is a Saudi Prince.


----------



## Derbydollar (Nov 1, 2015)

Glaive was actually Null all along
This entire thing is a ruse


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> You have to admit, the timing is pretty strange.​



NULL HAS ANGERED THE CLOUDFLARE GODS


----------



## Strelok (Nov 1, 2015)

Wait are some of you guys actually going berserk over a 20 min site outage and instantly forming conspiracy theories?


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 1, 2015)

Who's this Glaze guy again?


----------



## Holdek (Nov 1, 2015)

i heard glaive put a virus on the site.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd like to officially denounce everything negative i've ever said about @snakesvsplanes 
If you have a negative opinion about her because of something i've said. Please re-think that opinion & base it on FACT instead of things that were fed to me by a liar. 





​


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> I'd like to officially denounce everything negative i've ever said about @snakesvsplanes​



_Everything?_ Let's not go overboard. She still got them flat tiddies.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2015)

Glaive turned me into a newt.


----------



## waffle (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> _This_ is what sparked off the bloodletting??? _This_??? Obviously I'm missing context here but the screenshots look to me like a couple of girls having a spat over some kind of minor drama, and Glaive mediating. This is just.... this is nothing, Null. This is fucking nothing. Now I see why nobody else on your staff took the interpretation that 'this is glaive bullying pandas'. Now I see why pandas herself told me you were wrong. This is _nothing_ and to the best of my knowledge you are the only person in the entire fucking world who thinks otherwise. I am honestly surprised. I expected that the evidence wouldn't show any bullying, but I am surprised at just how underwhelming this truly is.
> 
> And this is what you started the bloodletting over? Null, can you still not see why I might suggest you let your emotions influence your interpretation of facts? Either this conversation isn't a case of corruption and bullying and you were just interpreting it in the most negative possible light towards snakes because she hurt your feelings earlier, or literally everybody else in the fucking world is wrong and you're the only person who can see things clearly.



I was agreeing with you here all the way up to this. I can see where Null is coming from here. I think it's pretty clear that he's just going along with whatever Snakes wants and being the heavy for her. I think the important question to ask is "would a mod do this for some other random user?" and I highly doubt it.


----------



## Silver (Nov 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Glaive turned me into a newt.


A _newt??_


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

waffle said:


> I was agreeing with you here all the way up to this. I can see where Null is coming from here. I think it's pretty clear that he's just going along with whatever Snakes wants and being the heavy for her. I think the important question to ask is "would a mod do this for some other random user?" and I highly doubt it.


Did you not see my post?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 2, 2015)

Silver said:


> A _newt??_



Well....he got better....


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm still wondering what that message between Glaive, Pandas, and SnakesvsPlanes had to do with anything. Context for somebody who doesn't know most of you guys?


----------



## waffle (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Did you not see my post?


No, I haven't finished reading the thread yet!


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I'm still wondering what that message between Glaive, Pandas, and SnakesvsPlanes had to do with anything. Context for somebody who doesn't know most of you guys?


They were all intricately tied together into the finality of Deagle Nation. Maybe I'm just weird, but I saw that as closing the book on the entire drama and all the people involved. Immediately after, Jan posted the suicide note and I archived the forums.

I'm going to close this thread now, but I'm going to leave on a final note.

Cal, when you're done  going through whatever is it you're in right now, you're welcome back.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------

